# TiVo to Comcast DTA IR Blaster Adapter Cable



## Halo1961 (Jan 4, 2011)

:up:

These adapters on Ebay work great for changing
DTA channels from old Series 2 Tivos... 
They replace those ugly IR Blasters....

They are from EJS3 Technology. Ebay seller: ejs3

Here's a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320569858390


----------

